# first carving done in two yrs



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Adorable with a capital "A"!!!!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

XD thank you! please excuse the momma's neck i didnt see it untill after i put stainer on :{{{{{


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful! Are you going to paint It? I think it would look awsome painted!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

no paint i suck at painting stuff and with the stain i use it shows the detail better as im not very handy when it comes to painting


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

heres the same carving but today and i used a very tiny peice of sand paper to had highlights dunno if u can see it but i did lighten some areas


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks great. Have you ever tried wood burning? I bet you would be good at it.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

in fact i have but i didnt like the heat my skin burns soooo easy and i wasnt understanding how to make the lines go darker without it lookin stupid i think however it would look awsome to add wood burning into my carvings


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i was starting a name plate for my new horse bailey but i almost stabbed myself realy bad in a bad area the inside of my thigh because my knife is so dull it slips


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Ouch!!!
I think adding wood burning would look nice.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

You did the when you get bordom this is realy nice what do you do when you are not bord ?


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

but first order of business is a sharpener XD i want to carve something for all the horses who i have leased and lost due to something out of my control because i miss them so much i still ball XD


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

nothing lol im always board now as i had to stop leasing bert last month so lately ive been shall we say extremly horse lonely i miss loveing something and careing..


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

two pics i drew tonight XD migh as well add all my art here...
this one looks weird:









This pic is dedicated to Bailey my new least horse:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

glad you think so Sky!!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Love the carving! Do more!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

WOW those are amazing!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i did these at school when i was in grade 12 (carvings grade 11) the wolves where put on display for the school ive never in my life have had something displayed


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You've seriously got talent. I absolutely love the wolf on the left, facing profile right... gorgeous! Such emotion


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

thank you i made the wolf carving and the two sculptures for my mom cuz she loves wolves plus the sculpture wolves is a mother and her pup XD


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

You are very handy with a carving knife! Love the wolves!


----------

